# Gemüse-/ Blumensamen



## sister_in_act (25. Sep. 2009)

hallo alle

als ich mir von meinen tomaten , paprika und peperoni samen gemacht habe kam mir der gedanke das es toll wäre, wenn jemand zentral samen sammeln und sozusagen eine Hobby-Garten-Samenbank machen würde.
zusätzlich könnte man dann seine erfahrungen betreffs ertrag, anfälligkeit,wuchseigenschaften etc dazu angeben.
ich habe gerade wieder von anderen sorten samen fürs kommende tomatenjahr bestellt und da sind immer gleich  20 euronen weg.

vielleicht hat jemand lust dazu...??
falls nicht wie wäre es mit tauschbörse?

ist nur eine idee , die mir so in den sinn kam.

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Trautchen (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

Hallo Ulla, ich wäre mit dabei.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

Hallo Ulla 

Auch ich bin Samen-Sammlerin und würd gerne mitmachen.


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

 Ulla,

tolle Idee! 

Aber wohl eher die Tauschbörse - wer soll hier die zentrale Samenbank übernehmen? 

Zur Tauschbörse könnte ich auch was beisteuern.


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

Hallo,

ich muss gleich mal Wasser in euren __ Wein schütten: bei den meisten Gemüse- und Zierpflanzensorten reicht es nicht einfach nur Samen einzusammeln. Entweder sind es F1- oder F2-Hybriden, dann kann die Nachkommenschaft aus den Samen nicht mit den Eltern identisch sein, oder es sind durch Samen theoretisch sortenecht vermehrbare Pflanzen, aber dann dürft ihr nicht mehrere verschiedene Sorten von einer Art im Garten halten, sonst ist die Sortenechtheit dahin. Die Saatguterzeuger halten Mindestabstände zwischen den verschiedenen Sorten ein (beim Mais sind es gleich einige Kilometer Mindestabstand), aber das ist im Garten nur schwer zu realisieren. Es gibt es ein sehr gutes Fachbuch zu diesem Thema (Andrea Heistinger: Handbuch Samengärtnerei, Ulmer Verlag), das sollte gelesen haben wer Samen sammeln und an andere weitergeben will. Sonst wird aus der Samenzentrale sehr schnell eine Sorten-hoffungslos-Verfälsch-Zentrale.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

Hallo, das Buch hab ich mir im Frühjahr gekauft, weil ich auch schon immer Samen von Blumen nehme... letztes Jahr bin ich auch bei Gemüse und Salaten eingestiegen
Pflanzen, bei denen man nicht viel falsch machen kann, sind 
-die Pflücksalate
-Kresse
-Mai und Herbstrübchen
-Rucca
-Petersilie
-Schnittlauch
-Erbsen
-Bohnen
-Tomaten kommen auch Sortenrein. Hatte noch nie Kreuzungen...seit Jahren nicht...Allerdings sollten es keine F1 hybriden sein. Die Alten Sorten kann man prima mit Interessierten Leuten tauschen...
Hm, was war das noch alles??? Fällt mir grad nixmehr ein...

Speisekürbis ist riskant, wenn man den bei der Befruchtung nicht besonders behandelt...
Ein Zierkürbis im nächsten Garten kann ihn vergiften... Er sieht dann noch ganz normal aus, hat aber Inhaltsstoffe, die Übelkeit und Brechreiz hervorrufen können bei empfindlichen Leuten...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucurbitacine
Ich hab deswegen schon 2x mehrere Tage im Bett gelegen und gek..... wie ein __ Reiher (als ich das noch nicht gewußt habe) und deshalb kommen mir nur Kürbisse von gekauften Samen in den Topf...Und lieber garnicht... die großen brauchen wir nur für Halloween und Hokaido hab ich diesjahr mit gemischten Gefühlen zum ersten mal...
Zierkürbise lieb ich aber auch, die muß man ja zum Glück nicht essen 
VG Monika
Ich wär zumindest beim Tauschen dabei... bin schon in Garten und Zierfischtauschbörsen, das klappt gut...


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

:freu

sind ja  wirklich ein paar  Interessenten da.
also ich  muß gleich sagen, daß ich natürlich  kein fachmann bin wie Werner.
und wie ja schon gesagt: ich mache mir derzeit von allem samen was so da ist:
chili, peperoni, tomaten,feuerbohnen,chinesische schlangengurke, kletterzucchini, paprika in verschiedenen farben.
mein schwager baut seit jahren chili an und zwar zig sorten. er macht jedes jahr erfolgreich samen,. daher gehe ich davon aus, daß es klappen könnte.
zu den tomaten:
neben meinem frühbeetchen ist im sommer eine tomate gewachsen. die sich wohl letztes jahr selbst versämt hat. trotz -26° hat der samen also überlebt.ergo wird  ordentlich getrockneter samen wohl auch wieder tomaten ergeben denk ich. sollte da eine andere sorte rauskommen--gelb gestreift mit lila punkten zB nenne ich sie dann  ullamate l 
versuch macht kluch(g)
hier meine tomaten-samenliste:
goldene Königin / black Zebra / Zuckertomate /Green Zebra / Ananastomate /

leider habe ich von greenwich, laternchen , ochsenherz ,mexikanischer honigtomate versäumt samen zu machen,-
wobei ochsenherz ohnehin nicht mein fall war weil zu weich.
paprika habe ich rot (Ochsenohr) / gelb ( Barguzin) und grün
die peperoni werden gerade richtig reif und ebenso die chili Bulgarian Carrot)

bestellt für kommendes jahr habe ich die tomatensorten: Tarasenko2 ,Reisetomate,Apelsin,Siberian Pear , Schwarze Tanne ,Pol Robson , Smaragdapfel ,Goldhahn.
falls ihr also tauschsamen habt wißt ihr nun, was ich nicht brauche ;-)

erstmal liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gemüse-/ Blumensamen*

Achja, Paprika hab ich vergessen... Da hab ich aus allerhand Paprika von Bioabteilungen von Supermärkten die Samen rausgemacht und die kommen alle Sortenrein 
rote Kirsch
gelbe Kirsch
orangene Zwergspitz
große orangene Spitz
rote Spitz
gelbe Spitz
hellgrüne Spitz
Orangene quader

Nur dieses Jahr brauchen meine Paprika verflixt lange... Die ersten färben jetzt erst ein... hoffentlichh ist es noch ein bisschen warm genug...

Ochsenherzen (ceur de Beuf) sind welche von meinen Lieblingstomaten. Die sind sowas von süß und die Scheiben mit Mozzarella und Rucca sind echt die Show 
VG Monika


----------

